# Cinnamon development repo error



## usakhncit (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi
I was talking to a developer here:




__





						240474 – x11/cinnamon: update request to latest version (4.2.4)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				



about state of Cinnamon Desktop in FreeBSD and he informed about development repo, containing version 4.0. In order to install from that repo, I tried to clone it via git:

```
git clone https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports-gnome/tree/cinnamon/x11/cinnamon
```
But it gave error: "Fatal: repository not found".  So, I have two questions:
1. What am I doing wrong here that 'git' is giving error?
2. This repo is an update to version 4.0, so I think, in order to run it, first I have to install the version present in FreeBSD repos (2.4), am I right?

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

You're trying to checkout a single directory from a git repository. That's not how git works. You need to clone the whole repository.

`git clone https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports-gnome`


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 11, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You're trying to checkout a single directory from a git repository. That's not how git works. You need to clone the whole repository.
> 
> `git clone https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports-gnome`


What do you think about my second question?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

No idea. I don't follow any of the developer ports trees. I generally just wait until they're done and things are merged into the official tree.


----------

